# Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?



## DBGTKING (7. Oktober 2015)

*Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Hallo Leute,so etwas liest man wohl sehr selten.ich habe zwar eine lanparty gefunden,allerdings nur mit steam.Ich suche aber eine lanparty ohne steam.Ich habe auch nur Pc Spiele ohne Steam.Und weil ich nicht so ne ahnung habe.Einst wollte ich mal ne Lanparty selber machen,allerdings scheiterte es 1.an den Ort und zweitens an zuwenig Leuten.ich meine 8 Leute sind fast nix,man kann es ja gerade mal so als eien Lan Party bezeichnen.Auch scheitere es an der Bezahlung.Die meisten Leute von mir haben das nicht ernst genommen.Ich fühlte mich ausgelacht.Schade das es heutzutage nicht mehr so wie früher ist.Ich habe auch immer dann angst wenn ich sowas mache dann keiner mehr Zeit hat und ich alleine mit mir zocken kann.

Hoffentlich sind hier welche die sich gut auskennen.Die Eqitment haben und gut organierieren können.Eventuell kennt einer einen Raum.Wie es mit den Spielen aussieht,tya wer interesse hat ich zähle gerne die Pc Spiele auf die ich alles so als lantauglichkeit habe auf.Ich sage schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Brehministrator (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Vielleicht solltest du auch die Erwartungen etwas reduzieren  Acht Personen sind für private Verhältnisse schon eine ziemlich große LAN-Party. Wir waren früher meistens 3-5. Auch zu dritt kann man da viel Spaß haben  Vorzugsweise natürlich mit Freunden, die man schon eine Weile kennt. Zu dritt kann man so eine LAN-Party auch locker im Wohnzimmer einer Wohnung steigen lassen. Und da will man potentiell nur Leute reinlassen, die man vorher schon kennt...

Was meinst du mit "Bezahlung"? Dass die Leute dir was dafür geben, oder dass du den Leuten etwas dafür gibst, dass sie kommen?  Mal ehrlich, bei allen privaten LAN-Partys, auf denen ich bis jetzt war, hat nie irgendjemand an irgendwen Geld bezahlt... Außer wenn für's Pizza bestellen zusammengelegt wurde oder so.


----------



## DBGTKING (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Ja ich meinte einen raum mieten damit.weil ich keinen platz für so viele leute hatte.keiner wollte eine machen. Und mieten zahle ich ganz bestimmt nicht alleine. Da wird man bestimmt für 3 Tage miete Viel zahlen.und jetzt Sind es keine 8 leute mehr.ich habe Fast keine freunde.ist wohl luxus. Und die die wo mein bruder kannte haben leider keine zeit mehr Weil sie ne freundin haben.ich kann es wohl vergessen. Aber träumen werde ich wohl weiterhin dürfen. Nur wird er wohl niemals wahr werden können. Da sagen einige der PC Sparte ginge es Gut. Doch wo soll es ihr Gut gehen,ich merke nichts. Es Ist allés nur noch einseitig,die meisten leute nur noch einzelspieler.harmonie gemeinsam Sucht man leider vergebens. So wie früher wo es 120 leute lan party gemacht haben mit echtem lan gibt es Fast nicht mehr. Mein bruder hat so etwas 2002 - 2005 erlebt. Damals serious sam zu 16 leute gezockt.jetzt verstehst du wohl was ich Meine


----------



## XeT (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Zum einen bist du dann einfach mal,10 Jahre zu spät beschwer dich beim Internet. Zum anderen musst du da etwas mehr als lass mal ne lan machen reinstecken. Früher brauchte man einfach lans für sie Spiele Heute hat man Internet.
Und lol? Deine "Freunde" können nicht weil sie jetzt ne Freundin haben?

Deine Ansprüche dafür das du scheinbar nichts selber hast, sind viel zu groß. Da muss man klein anfangen und etwas aufbauen. Einfach nur zocken wird da nicht reichen. Da brauchst du dann auch Anreize wie Turniere und Preise. Erklär Menschen mit einer 50k+ Leitung warum sie mehrere Tage unterm Tisch schlafen sollen wenn sie zu Hause mehr luxus haben.


----------



## Shortgamer (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Er 'sucht' Lanparties mit über 100 Leuten, und schreibt davon das er keine Freunde hat. 

Diese 100 Leute sind keine große Clique die sich mal eben getroffen hat für ein Wochenende. 
Das wird von Organisatoren lange geplant und im Bekanntgegeben. Da bezahlt man dann nen obolus für Unterhalt. Essen und Trinken selbst. 

Lanparties heute organieresen wir bei uns im Kreis wie früher, nur das es heute Whatsapp ist. 
Fragt man in ne Gruppe ob einer Bock hat und man trifft sich. Peng.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Also ich bin schon öfter auf lans (150-250 Leute). Sieht in österreich wohl besser aus als bei dir


----------



## Shortgamer (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Da frag ich mich aber doch warum man soetwas dauerhaft macht?
Über 100, 200 Leute auf einer Lanparty. 
Kann man doch gleich zuhause bleiben und Online auf dem Sofa spielen. 
Man kommt da mit seinen 2-10 Leuten an, und die anderen 180 sind alle Fremd, wie beim online spielen.
Können sich die 10 auch zuhause hinsetzen, und gemeinsam Online / lokal spielen. Kommt aufs selbe hinaus?


----------



## Ash1983 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich aber doch warum man soetwas dauerhaft macht?
> Über 100, 200 Leute auf einer Lanparty.
> Kann man doch gleich zuhause bleiben und Online auf dem Sofa spielen.
> Man kommt da mit seinen 2-10 Leuten an, und die anderen 180 sind alle Fremd, wie beim online spielen.
> Können sich die 10 auch zuhause hinsetzen, und gemeinsam Online / lokal spielen. Kommt aufs selbe hinaus?



Aber die 180 müssen ja nicht fremd bleiben, im Internet wird ja i.d.R. auf jede Frage mit "xyz deine Mudda" geantwortet, da bleibt das eher aus.


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lanpartys in Raum münchen und nähere umgebung ist das überhaupt möglich?*

Eine lan "Party" mit deutlich mehr als 10-15 Leuten ist keine LAN Party, sondern ne öffentliche Veranstaltung.

Eine Lan Party bedeutet für mich, dass man im Keller eines Kumpels ein paar Bierbänke aufstellt, jeder seinen PC anschleppt und man gemeinsam bis zum nächsten Tag durchzockt.
Seit es internet gibt ist das ganze aber sowieso hinfällig. Über TS und co. kann man auch genug spaß haben, wenn man sich eh gut kennt.



Warum Leute es vorziehen würden auf ne 100-200 Mann LAN zu gehen oder öffentlichen TS Channels beitreten ist mir irgendwie ein rätsel. Klar, kann man mal machen, aber ich zocke lieber mit Leuten, die ich persönlich gut kenne.
Wo bleiben sonst die wüsten beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen?!  Sowas kann man ja bei Leuten, die man nicht kennt schlecht bringen^^


----------

